# More Janky Rigging



## JohnD (Nov 6, 2016)

There is a thread started by Jeff Lelko at PSW concerning outdoor roof structures supported by Genie Lifts.
http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/topic,161336.0.html
Jeff posted some photos of the rig.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 6, 2016)

Load rated zip ties ?


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm gonna ask "Which 3rd world country is this in?" and I'm not gonna be surprised when someone says "Major American City".


----------



## Amiers (Nov 6, 2016)

If I had to guess I'd say NM ot AZ.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 6, 2016)

His profile says he is from Cape Canaveral, FL.
EDIT: That thread also mentioned the wisdom of just getting a Stageline (or Apex) and saving a lot in labor and worry. One post pointed to a rather cool mobile stage from a French company.
http://www.touartube.com/produits-touartube/podiums-et-tribunes-mobiles/podium-mobile


----------



## Van (Nov 7, 2016)

Ah Florida... Hey, at least the duct tape is Safety Orange...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2016)

Van said:


> Ah Florida... Hey, at least the duct tape is Safety Orange...


That's load rated duct tape baby!


----------



## cdiamondz (Nov 13, 2016)

gafftaper said:


> That's load rated duct tape baby!


I can't find my wraps to load chart, do you have a copy you can scan? ; )


----------



## EdSavoie (Nov 13, 2016)

cdiamondz said:


> I can't find my wraps to load chart, do you have a copy you can scan? ; )



After the firing arm on my grade 8 catapult snapped down the middle, I did repair it with gorilla tape...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 13, 2016)

SteveB said:


> Load rated zip ties ?


No, they're white.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 15, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> No, they're white.



So that means their load rating is time dependant?
ie. as they get more UV exposure, the load rating decreases...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 15, 2016)

Pretty much, Chris, yeah.


----------



## Jeff Lelko (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, fancy running into this here! Unfortunately I'm not nearly as active here as I am at PSW, otherwise I would have replied sooner. You can read the whole story and ensuing discussion over on the other forum, but to answer the question about location, this event was held at one of the restaurant/bar/club venues in Port Canaveral - right near where the cruise ships dock. I don't normally play venues/jobs of this type for a number of reasons, but I've worked with the performers in the past and they reached out for some last-minute help (and I made the mistake of thinking what could possibly be so terrible about this venue?)... Aside from the whole disasterpiece of a stage, the sand at this venue was also a tremendous pain. It's not the first time I've played on sand, but there was a brief period of rain which resulted in sand sticking to EVERYTHING! A month later I still find bits of sand here and there despite giving the rig a very thorough cleaning the morning after. I'll be happy to answer any additional questions, and hope you all found some cynical amusement in this story!


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey Jeff!

I'd be grateful for any further info on how it was determined (and by whom) that zip ties and tape are acceptable on a "truss rig" like this. Did you have any objections to being near this thing? Did anyone onsite have any objections besides what we've already seen? I admit, I'm playing catch up to the posts on PSW, so forgive me if I'm behind the curve or asking redundant questions.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Dec 10, 2016)

JohnD said:


> His profile says he is from Cape Canaveral, FL.



That's in my neck of the woods! One of the activities I have my green student techs do when we're learning rigging is to go out in the real world and just look at all the bull#%¥€ that people hang over our heads. They get points for the jankier stuff if they submit pictures, so they would've liked this. 

I always have a number of restaurants that make the cut, they also find a number of industrial applications that look suspect but in reality just use different standards than us in entertainment land. 

They're almost all universally amazed at how little they used to look up pre-Stagecraft.


----------



## EdSavoie (Dec 11, 2016)

I got a healthy respect for proper rigging safety when the plastic ring on a disco ball deteriorated a few years ago.

Luckily, the bar was down at the time because we were about to hang a pair of Fresnels, so it only fell from about a foot off the ground.

That certainly made me think twice about what I'd let people pass under.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 11, 2016)

StradivariusBone said:


> They get points for the jankier stuff if they submit pictures, so they would've liked this.


Now that's an idea, I can just picture a bunch of students crowding the stage(not too close) and snapping pictures and pointing and laughing at the rig. If fat shaming is a thing, perhaps rig shaming is appropriate.
It also took me a bit of time to figure out " bull#%¥€", I first read it as bullseye, nice use of the character map. Don't forget Colonel Potter from MASH, who frequently stated 
"Horse-Hockey".


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 11, 2016)

JohnD said:


> Now that's an idea, I can just picture a bunch of students crowding the stage(not too close) and snapping pictures and pointing and laughing at the rig. If fat shaming is a thing, perhaps rig shaming is appropriate.
> It also took me a bit of time to figure out " bull#%¥€", I first read it as bullseye, nice use of the character map. Don't forget Colonel Potter from MASH, who frequently stated:
> "Horse-Hockey".


Now that you've got me thinking, I'm remembering lines like 'Why Mennonites don't copulate standing up?' Because it may lead to dancing! Along with the shortest book ever written: "Mennonite War Heroes."
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Jeff Lelko (Dec 11, 2016)

What Rigger? said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> I'd be grateful for any further info on how it was determined (and by whom) that zip ties and tape are acceptable on a "truss rig" like this. Did you have any objections to being near this thing? Did anyone onsite have any objections besides what we've already seen? I admit, I'm playing catch up to the posts on PSW, so forgive me if I'm behind the curve or asking redundant questions.



No clue. I couldn't get a straight answer out of anyone as to who owned the stage. There was no on-site rep, though apparently the band received permission to raise the Genie Lifts by themselves over the phone. Of course I conveniently was on break when that happened... I was the only one on site who objected to the whole mess and I made my complaints very well known, but it obviously did no good. The only reason I was even involved was because whoever provided this (and the lights) didn't include a console to operate the rig, hence the bring your own board event.


----------



## EdSavoie (Dec 11, 2016)

I wonder if Doug has ever thought of a DMX to genie lift interface....


----------



## StradivariusBone (Dec 11, 2016)

JohnD said:


> It also took me a bit of time to figure out " bull#%¥€", I first read it as bullseye, nice use of the character map.



I was on mobile, it gave me some unique options lol.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 11, 2016)

Doug, you mean?


----------



## EdSavoie (Dec 11, 2016)

Erm... Yeah... Woops!


----------

